# Oldest working, and non-working, snowblowers on the forum.



## sscotsman

Puppycats "What Year is Your Blower/Thrower" thread gave me this idea! 
Lets see who has the very oldest working, and non-working, snowblower on this forum!  just for fun and interest..I will keep track and tabulate them. We have quite a few early 60's machines here, I dont think I have heard of a working 1950's machine on this forum though.

We will have two lists, oldest working, and oldest non-working, maybe create the "top 10" for each category..and there might be ties too, thats ok. To keep the list manageable, lets keep it to:

1. 1960's or older. We know we will have tons of machines from the 70's and 80's..we cant count everything!  

2. and lets also keep it to "walk behind" snowblowers, since that is the main focus of this forum..

3. and, also in the interest of "we cant count everything" how about: original engine for the "operating" category.
otherwise, we will have ten different lists!  my interest would be to find the oldest original machine that is still working, and probably most people would be interested in seeing that too..

To qualify as "working" it doesnt necessarily have to be your main snowblower, it can be out of the active rotation..but if you *wanted* to use it, and all you had to do was put gas in it and fire it up, and it would blow snow, then it counts! 

I'll start. my oldest non-working is my 1961 Snowbird S-224:









and my oldest working is my 1962 Ariens:









Scot


----------



## Geno

mine- 2 working 1978/79 Ariens.. But one is not really qualified as it has been altered extensively so factory longevity is out the window on that one, but other runs flawless.


----------



## rnaude241

Great thread idea Scot. My oldest working snowblower is also the newest in my collection. 
*1961 Ariens 10ML-35*


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

I know I'm not the oldest, but you gave me an excuse to take a new picture, lol. Pictured with the original wheels, skid shoes, drift bar, starter motor and switch, Sno thro care kit and ad from '62.


----------



## puppycat

I think that's a cool idea sscotsman. Your 1961 Snowbird is a nice machine. 53 years old, man thats how things should be made today, to last 50+ years not 3-4 and buy new or have it rebuilt. Don't get me wrong, new blowers with hand warmers and things can be nice to have, but I'm old school, overbuilt tuff machines just have a spot in my heart. This is going to be a great thread and I wish I had something to offer to it. I need to go shopping now for a nice old walk behind.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the toro 826 is my oldest, its a 1979


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

my oldest running blower is a 1963 10ml35 and runs pretty good. I put up a thread on it a while back when I first got it. amazingly all it needed was a carb cleanout, spark plug wire end, and impeller bearing. these are very tough, solid little machines.






the only machines I have that are nonworking, are two 7HP AMF Polar Bears, I think the oldest one is a 1968. just never bothered getting them running, as the focus was on the 8HP AMF with the dual headlights, a more upscale, more powerful machine. I pulled the wheel lock parts off one of the 7HP parts machines that has a seized engine, to get the 8HP going. really just bought those to have spare wheel lock parts. they'd be interesting machines to lock the axles on and do away with the differential on them.

otherwise all the other machines in my sig are running.


----------



## jtclays

I think anything Geno has must be removed from the equation. He makes industrial grade "slightly modded" equipment. He should be banned to his own section.....crazy, wild blowers I say that with a lot of love and respect Geno


----------



## sscotsman

Thanks everyone! good stuff so far!  I will start, and post, the first lists over this coming weekend. I just updated and clarified the "rules" a bit..see the first post.

thanks,
Scot


----------



## SteelyTim

My oldest is my '61 Ariens 10ML35 also, and it works 

I'm curious to see if anyone has or still uses any of the old Gravely walk behinds with the snowblower attachments, or any of the really prehistoric looking stuff 

Especially the Homco built Craftsmans. Was going to buy one locally that was about twice the price of what I'd have paid for it, but I just couldn't get over the fact that it looked like it was made out of cut up tomato cans


----------



## micah68kj

SteelyTim said:


> My oldest is my '61 Ariens 10ML35 also, and it works
> 
> I'm curious to see if anyone has or still uses any of the old Gravely walk behinds with the snowblower attachments, or any of the really prehistoric looking stuff
> 
> Especially the Homco built Craftsmans. Was going to buy one locally that was about twice the price of what I'd have paid for it, but I just couldn't get over the fact that it looked like it was made out of cut up tomato cans


Not real sure about this but it's possible the guy still has this if you're interested, Tim. I could have bought it a couple years ago for $100.


----------



## timreefer

*my oldest working snowblower*

My 1969 gilson. My ariens. Not sure of year.


----------



## 69ariens

timreefer said:


> My 1969 gilson. My ariens. Not sure of year.
> View attachment 32057
> 
> 
> View attachment 32065


I think your gilson is more like a 79 than a 69.Your ariens, if you take the #s from the back of the tractor and go to scot's ariens web site you can match #s numbers to the yr. Right now i would say your ariens is a 67 to a 72


----------



## HCBPH

*Doesn't count*

I don't have any remaining 60's machine, but I do still have the engine from one  It gave up it's life to help keep a couple of other machines running though so it converted from a blower to a donor.

Love seeing those older machines, keep it up.


----------



## SteelyTim

micah68kj said:


> Not real sure about this but it's possible the guy still has this if you're interested, Tim. I could have bought it a couple years ago for $100.


There was one on eBay not too far from me for $185, a Craftsman Homco. I've never used one or seen one in person, but to me they just don't look capable of Buffalo snow.....which is a prerequisite


----------



## sscotsman

Ok, lets start the lists! 

*Oldest working Snowblowers:*

1) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - rnaude241 (tied for 1st place)
1) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - SteelyTim (tied for 1st place)

2) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - Ray 1962 10ML60 (tied for 2nd place)
2) 1962 Ariens 10M-L35 - sscotsman (tied for 2nd place)

3) 1963 Ariens 10M-L35 - greatwhitebuffalo


*Oldest non-working Snowblowers:*

1) 1961 Snowbird S-224 - sscotsman
2) 1968 AMF Polar Bear - greatwhitebuffalo


----------



## Big Ed

sscotsman said:


> Ok, lets start the lists!
> 
> *Oldest working Snowblowers:*
> 
> 1) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - rnaude241 (tied for 1st place)
> 1) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - SteelyTim (tied for 1st place)
> 
> 2) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - Ray 1962 10ML60 (tied for 2nd place)
> 2) 1962 Ariens 10M-L35 - sscotsman (tied for 2nd place)
> 
> 3) 1963 Ariens 10M-L35 - greatwhitebuffalo
> 
> 
> *Oldest non-working Snowblowers:*
> 
> 1) 1961 Snowbird S-224 - sscotsman
> 2) 1968 AMF Polar Bear - greatwhitebuffalo


What is the manufacturers date of build on this?
*3) 1963 Ariens 10M-L35 - greatwhitebuffalo*

I might have it beat with my Snow Bird?
Dam, now you going to make me find/buy something from the 50's? *So I can be first in the list?*
I blame me buying the Snow Bird because of you.


----------



## Big Ed

Hmm, I didn't list mine here?

In my signature,  ( Craftsman's year is around 2000?)


----------



## sscotsman

Ed, we might be able to figure out which machines are older within one model year, and do "tie breakers!" why not?
Tecumseh and Briggs engine tags can figure that out, assuming the machines have original engines.

Im only counting snowblowers from the 1960's or older for the lists..otherwise we could have lists that are hundreds of snowblowers long..not much point in that, when the goal is to determine the oldest..there will be tons of 1970's, 80's and newer machines in this forum. we cant count everything! 

thanks,
Scot


----------



## sscotsman

and..if you want your machine to be counted for the list,
you have to formally nominate it! 
im not going to pull machines off of peoples signature lines,
because I cant always know if they are operating or not..
so you have to specifically tell us the model, year, and operating or non-operating.

Scot


----------



## Big Ed

Mine was made on May 20, 1963.

But the Greenmtman will have me beat with his 1962, 225 Bird if he ever reads this thread. 

I been looking at some of the old Gravely's for sale. 
Appropriately named, as it looks like they could put you in the grave if your not careful while using them.


----------



## Big Ed

Ed's *"official" *entry, I formally nominate a,

"Classic" 1963 S-226 Snowbird
4 Horse (orig) Briggs & Stratton#6305201
22" Dual Stage
Made on May 20, 1963. Finished at 4:17 Pm, right before quitting time.

Working.
Hmm, if I pull the plug it won't work, I can then take first place in the non working section.
No....I guess you got me beat in that, but eventually yours will be working I guess?


----------



## sscotsman

sscotsman said:


> Ed, we might be able to figure out which machines are older within one model year, and do "tie breakers!" why not?
> Tecumseh and Briggs engine tags can figure that out, assuming the machines have original engines.


Actually, we wont be able to use engine build dates to break ties between snowblowers from different manufacturers..because the engine build date doesn't necessarily correspond to the build date of the snowblower.

We could use things like Ariens serial numbers to break ties, if they are the same model and same year, for example, for the two current 1st place tied machines:

1) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - rnaude241 (tied for 1st place)
1) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - SteelyTim (tied for 1st place)

Ariens serial numbers can break that tie!  because we can be confidant the lower serial numbers means an earlier build date for the snowblower itself.

Scot


----------



## GreenMtnMan

Mines not the oldest, but its pretty old. The engine is dated August of 1962, so I'm calling it a 1963. Hopefully will be working soon. I thought I saw on Scot's site a shot of a Snow Bird I.D. tag.


----------



## sscotsman

GreenMtnMan said:


> Mines not the oldest, but its pretty old. The engine is dated August of 1962, so I'm calling it a 1963. Hopefully will be working soon. I thought I saw on Scot's site a shot of a Snow Bird I.D. tag.


Actually, I would call that a '62.
In the 60's, most manufacturers used the year the machine was built as the model year..So a snowblower built in summer or autumn of 1962 would be a 1962 model year, not a '63..it wasn't until the 70's that they switched over to the "automobile" dating convention, where a model year is the year *after* it is built..(For example, a 2015 model year car was built in 2014)

For Ariens, I believe the transition was 1977/1978:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/ariens/Page11.html#question6

We dont know for certain what other manufacturers did, but it was likely similar.

Scot


----------



## GreenMtnMan

O.K. I was thinking that an engine built in late August would not not be installed on the machine and make it to the showroom floor until the next year.


----------



## sscotsman

GreenMtnMan said:


> O.K. I was thinking that an engine built in late August would not not be installed on the machine and make it to the showroom floor until the next year.


maybe..but August is early enough that the engine very likely made it onto a snowblower that same Autumn..we cant know for certain, unless someday we find a Snowbird serial number chart that references serial numbers with build years..thats unlikely to happen though..So for now we can only make an educated guess..IMO the August build date for an engine makes it pretty likely its a 1962 machine..if the build date was October, it would much less certain.



Scot


----------



## sscotsman

Updated, version 2:

*Oldest working Snowblowers:*

1) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - rnaude241 (tied for 1st place)
1) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - SteelyTim (tied for 1st place)

2) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - Ray 1962 10ML60 (tied for 2nd place)
2) 1962 Ariens 10M-L35 - sscotsman (tied for 2nd place)

3) 1963 Snowbird S-226 - Big Ed (tied for 3rd place) engine date 5/20/63
3) 1963 Ariens 10M-L35 - greatwhitebuffalo (tied for 3rd place)


*Oldest non-working Snowblowers:*

1) 1961 Snowbird S-224 - sscotsman
2) 1962 Snowbird S-225 - GreenMtnMan
3) 1968 AMF Polar Bear - greatwhitebuffalo


----------



## micah68kj

micah68kj said:


> Not real sure about this but it's possible the guy still has this if you're interested, Tim. I could have bought it a couple years ago for $100.


I found this guy. He still has it. Says he'll take $150.00. I told him thanks but no thanks. Probably get'it for $100 like I said.'he's been sitting on this thing for about 5 years as far as I can recall.


----------



## SteelyTim

I myself am full up on snowblowers. I just bought a '66 Ariens 10M6 over the weekend too


----------



## bikerdeano

micah68kj said:


> I found this guy. He still has it. Says he'll take $150.00. I told him thanks, but no thanks. Probably get'it for $100 like I said. He's been sitting on this thing for about 5 years as far as I can recall.


 That's one ugly and cute snowblower.

Is a guy allowed to say the word "cute"?


----------



## GreenMtnMan

Scot can edit post #28. Mine is now a working machine.


----------



## Big Ed

bikerdeano said:


> That's one ugly and cute snowblower.
> 
> Is a guy allowed to say the word "cute"?


I think adorable would be a better word.

Is that the color they were?
What an ugly looking orange.


----------



## sscotsman

Updated, version 3:

*Oldest working Snowblowers:*

1) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - rnaude241 (tied for 1st place)
1) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - SteelyTim (tied for 1st place)

2) 1962 Snowbird S-225 - GreenMtnMan
2) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - Ray 1962 10ML60 
2) 1962 Ariens 10M-L35 - sscotsman 

3) 1963 Snowbird S-226 - Big Ed. (engine date 5/20/63)
3) 1963 Ariens 10M-L35 - greatwhitebuffalo 

*Oldest non-working Snowblowers:*

1) 1961 Snowbird S-224 - sscotsman
2) 1968 AMF Polar Bear - greatwhitebuffalo


----------



## SteelyTim

If we're allowed two horses in this race, I've also got my ugly yet reliable regularly used '62 Ariens 10ML60


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

It's gridlock in second place! Lol. We are going to have to put up some serial numbers to break the ties!


----------



## SteelyTim

Well, here's mine 

On my '61 10M-L35, there are no numbers on the machine, tags appear to be long gone. Engine numbers:

35P-2381P
Serial number 0716977 

On my '62 10M-L60:

10ML60-08261 on the tractor
7-10M 20547 on the auger

Engine:

H60-3455, Serial 2255(?)-4526


----------



## motorhead64

This is my running 1960 model "First Series" 10M45 ser#0609 Ariens Sno Thro. It has its original Lauson 4.5 hp engine that I rebuilt last spring. The original gear drive was factory replaced with the current type disc drive so the old "dash board"remains, but no shift knob. Of note is the presence of an internal oil pump. Later engines made use of "splash" lubrication. MH


----------



## sscotsman

woo hoo! I thought we might get a 1960 Ariens! 

MH, was the Ariens tag that is now on the engine originally on the back of the snowblower? could you please post a close-up of that tag?
its quite unusual..
thanks,
Scot


----------



## motorhead64

The tag is as found. There was also an engine "lubrication" tag on the carb side of the shroud with "h45d-2077 ser no. 9724126. The red paint is mostly gone on it so I am trying to think of a way to restore it. MH


----------



## sscotsman

motorhead64 said:


> The tag is as found. There was also an engine "lubrication" tag on the carb side of the shroud with "h45d-2077 ser no. 9724126. The red paint is mostly gone on it so I am trying to think of a way to restore it. MH


Congratulations MH,
you now have the _oldest known_ Ariens snowblower! 
It has a lower Tecumseh serial number than the four 1960 models I have listed here: The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

and the lowest known 1960 Ariens serial number.

and! you also have a previously unknown model designation!
Your model number on the tag is the first, and only, time the model designation of 45-10M has ever been seen before. The internet also has no records of any such model number! All the other 1960 machines have a model of 10M on them. I suspect your machine is probably mechanically identical to the other 1960's, just the model designation changed a bit during the run. very interesting! Would you be interested in taking some more photos of your 1960? I would love to add them to the Ariens page.

Ariens has a 1960 displayed at their Headquarters, its hanging from cables from the ceiling at their "museum" at their main building. Im going to email them and see if they will give the stats off of that machine! to compare to the other 1960 models we know about. if you are on facebook, this link might work: 

https://www.facebook.com/Ariens/pho...70105716278/10152559729951279/?type=1&theater


thanks,
Scot


----------



## sscotsman

Updated, version 4:

*Oldest working Snowblowers:*

1) 1960 Ariens 45-10M - (Ariens 0609, Tecumseh 9724126) - motorhead64

2) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - rnaude241 
2) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - (Tecumseh 0716977) SteelyTim 

3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L35 - sscotsman 
3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - Ray 1962 10ML60 
3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - (Ariens 08261) - SteelyTim 
3) 1962 Snowbird S-225 - GreenMtnMan

4) 1963 Ariens 10M-L35 - greatwhitebuffalo 
4) 1963 Snowbird S-226 - (engine date 5/20/63) Big Ed.


*Oldest non-working Snowblowers:*

1) 1961 Snowbird S-224 - sscotsman

2) 1968 AMF Polar Bear - greatwhitebuffalo


----------



## motorhead64

Thanks for the kudos, Scot. I'm not on Facebook, but I will post some more pics of the 1960 Ariens on the next nice day here. Right now it's rainy and muddy out by my shed, and I have to move a couple of other old girls to get to her. I may also have to check the ser. no. on my 61 machine. It has the 5.5 hp Lauson engine. MH


----------



## scrappy

That's pretty cool MH!

Enlighten me about the oil pump. I've never heard of it except for the vertical shaft engines. Is that what the oval shape casting in the block below the carb was for?


----------



## motorhead64

Scrappy
The casting you see is part of the carb air horn. It is a weird looking carb...a Tillotson E3B, similar to those used on Model A Fords. It is float metered and has adjustable needle jets, but different than anything produced after Tecumseh bought out Lauson. The oil pump is gear driven...the gear pin is attached to the inside of the front cover, the one the dipstick enters. There are no indications visible from the outside. MH


----------



## scrappy

motorhead64 said:


> Scrappy
> The casting you see is part of the carb air horn. It is a weird looking carb...a Tillotson E3B, similar to those used on Model A Fords. It is float metered and has adjustable needle jets, but different than anything produced after Tecumseh bought out Lauson. The oil pump is gear driven...the gear pin is attached to the inside of the front cover, the one the dipstick enters. There are no indications visible from the outside. MH


Ok. I'm still confused tho. Will get pics of dads H5 this weekend, and a close up of the casting flange.
Do you have any links or pics of the oil pump?


----------



## SteelyTim

sscotsman said:


> Updated, version 4:
> 
> *Oldest working Snowblowers:*
> 
> 1) 1960 Ariens 45-10M - (Ariens 0609, Tecumseh 9724126) - motorhead64
> 
> 2) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - rnaude241
> 2) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - (Tecumseh 0716977) SteelyTim
> 2) 1961 Ariens 10M-L60 - (Ariens 08261) - SteelyTim
> 
> 3) 1962 Snowbird S-225 - GreenMtnMan
> 3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - Ray 1962 10ML60
> 3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L35 - sscotsman
> 
> 4) 1963 Snowbird S-226 - (engine date 5/20/63) Big Ed.
> 4) 1963 Ariens 10M-L35 - greatwhitebuffalo
> 
> *Oldest non-working Snowblowers:*
> 
> 1) 1961 Snowbird S-224 - sscotsman
> 2) 1968 AMF Polar Bear - greatwhitebuffalo


Scot, did you find out that my 62 10ML60 is actually a 61 or is that a typo? Now I'm curious


----------



## nt40lanman

That's really cool about the pressure lube. I wish they kept that up.


----------



## sscotsman

SteelyTim said:


> Scot, did you find out that my 62 10ML60 is actually a 61 or is that a typo? Now I'm curious


'doh! I must have misread something..my mistake!
now fixed..

Unfortunately we probably wont have any reliable way to "break ties", 
especially with different manufacturers..unless we do want to use engine date codes, 
which isnt totally reliable..(an "older" engine could be on a "newer" snowblower, for example.)

But I guess its not terribly important anyway..
We dont really need to be that precise.
my goal was just to see how many cool old snowblowers are still out there, still working!  
If we have a whole bunch of "ties" within one model year..well..so what?  
We will break them down further when we can, otherwise, its not a big deal.

Scot


----------



## nt40lanman

I thought about buying this just to get in on the fun!!!

Snowbird Snowblower


----------



## sscotsman

nt40lanman said:


> I thought about buying this just to get in on the fun!!!
> 
> Snowbird Snowblower


that one looks pretty good! appears to be in decent shape..
the "needs a new pull cord" drops the value to about $100.
I would offer him $80, see if he takes it..
if not, he would probably take $100.

are you still considering it? or have you passed on it?
Scot


----------



## Big Ed

sscotsman said:


> that one looks pretty good! appears to be in decent shape..
> the "needs a new pull cord" drops the value to about $100.
> I would offer him $80, see if he takes it..
> if not, he would probably take $100.
> 
> are you still considering it? or have you passed on it?
> Scot


It could be the recoil itself that is shot?
I see a lot of surface rust on it, the pictures hide a lot but I see it.
For a hundred bucks I would want to make sure it runs first.

I read something the other day that said, "Many a SnowBirds final demise has been due to a stripped bronze gear which is unobtainium." The input shaft with worm gear is belt driven off the engine and is coupled to the bronze gear. Bronze gear is mated to small gear front left and power flow is clockwise to jack shaft to the gear pinned to one inch axle shaft right front. 
Those are in the gearbox, if the gear is shot you would have to find another blower to replace it.

For the price he wants I would want to make sure it goes when you put it in gear.
He is probably looking for a hundred that is why he listed at $150.
Like Scot said offer $80, I would even try less. $75?

But if you're close to it I would go and look at it and offer it while you're there not over the internet or phone.
Me personally, I would want to see it run and operate.


----------



## Geno

just read the rest of replys- JT.. you be nice now! I took my mod'd one out of equation by myself in my post, but the other one is bone stock and waiting for duty. It will be more reliable than the franken one no doubt. I passed on a early 60's ariens last summer.. kind of wish I would have picked it up. I also had a twin to that Homco one too- it was 'craftsman' on it otherwise exact. Was my flower garden ornament for couple years and it was a working one but no place to store it at the time. hate to admit it but ended up scrapping it.


----------



## SteelyTim

Big Ed said:


> I read something the other day that said, "Many a SnowBirds final demise has been due to a stripped bronze gear which is unobtainium." The input shaft with worm gear is belt driven off the engine and is coupled to the bronze gear. Bronze gear is mated to small gear front left and power flow is clockwise to jack shaft to the gear pinned to one inch axle shaft right front.


Out of the dozen or so Snowbirds I've personally worked on, I've never seen that happen....


----------



## scrappy

Not the oldest, but possibly the oldest original owner. Dad bought it new in Nov 1967. Anyway to tell if it's a '67 or '68? 

Scotsman, I have few more pics, would you want them for the ariens site


----------



## scrappy

scrappy said:


> Ok. I'm still confused tho. Will get pics of dads H5 this weekend, and a close up of the casting flange.
> Do you have any links or pics of the oil pump?


Pic of the casting flange. I always wondered what this was for.


----------



## Bob Cat

*Simplicity early 60's*

Wish it was mine, but it isn't. Sounds great and is a real workhorse.


----------



## sscotsman

scrappy said:


> Not the oldest, but possibly the oldest original owner. Dad bought it new in Nov 1967. Anyway to tell if it's a '67 or '68?
> 
> Scotsman, I have few more pics, would you want them for the ariens site


scrappy,
post the numbers from the tags, both at the rear of the "tractor" and the numbers on the engine tag, and we should be able to determine the model year! 
Scot


----------



## scrappy

sscotsman said:


> scrappy,
> post the numbers from the tags, both at the rear of the "tractor" and the numbers on the engine tag, and we should be able to determine the model year!
> Scot


Here ya go. Dad bought it Nov 1967. No receipt but has some other paper work. 
Engine ser # 7283


----------



## sscotsman

scrappy said:


> Here ya go. Dad bought it Nov 1967. No receipt but has some other paper work.
> Engine ser # 7283


very nice! 
That would definitely make it a 1967 model.

it's great to have the entire history like that..
I will add yours to the list!


Scot


----------



## sscotsman

Updated, version 5:

*Oldest working Snowblowers:*

1) 1960 Ariens 45-10M - (Ariens 0609, Tecumseh 9724126) - motorhead64

2) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - rnaude241 
2) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - (Tecumseh 0716977) SteelyTim 

3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L35 - sscotsman 
3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - Ray 1962 10ML60 
3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - (Ariens 08261) - SteelyTim 
3) 1962 Snowbird S-225 - GreenMtnMan

4) 1963 Ariens 10M-L35 - greatwhitebuffalo 
4) 1963 Snowbird S-226 - (engine date 5/20/63) Big Ed.

5) 1967 Ariens 10M5 - scrappy's Dad


*Oldest non-working Snowblowers:*

1) 1961 Snowbird S-224 - sscotsman

2) 1968 AMF Polar Bear - greatwhitebuffalo


----------



## nt40lanman

All hail Motorhead64!!! so far


----------



## scrappy

sscotsman said:


> very nice!
> That would definitely make it a 1967 model.
> 
> it's great to have the entire history like that..
> I will add yours to the list!
> 
> 
> Scot



Well cool. It's not exactly mine. 

Oh this was also part of the papers.


----------



## WestminsterFJR

Hope it's not too late, but I would like to enter my 1961 Ariens 10M-L55.


----------



## sscotsman

WestminsterFJR said:


> Hope it's not too late, but I would like to enter my 1961 Ariens 10M-L55.


Its never too late!  this thread has no expiration date..
I will add it to the list!
Scot


----------



## 33006

Hi Guys, I just saw this thread and I have a snowblower to add to the list of the living. It's a Snow Boy built by Lawn Boy. A 1962 Model 1817 with a motor tag showing Motor Model C17AA and Motor Serial 3058819 [email protected] Color: Flame Red


----------



## Blue Hill

33006 said:


> Hi Guys, I just saw this thread and I have a snowblower to add to the list of the living. It's a Snow Boy built by Lawn Boy. A 1962 Model 1817 with a motor tag showing Motor Model C17AA and Motor Serial 3058819 [email protected] Color: Flame Red


Cool looking machine. It kind of looks like a cross between a lawn mower and a snow blower. Is the engine a two stroke? I seem to recall that Lawn Boy put two stroke engines on their lawn mowers.


----------



## sscotsman

Updated, version 6:

*Oldest working Snowblowers:*

1) 1960 Ariens 45-10M - (Ariens 0609, Tecumseh 9724126) - motorhead64

2) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - rnaude241 
2) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - (Tecumseh 0716977) SteelyTim 
2) 1961 Ariens 10M-L55 - WestminsterFJR

3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L35 - sscotsman 
3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - Ray 1962 10ML60 
3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - (Ariens 08261) - SteelyTim 
3) 1962 Snowbird S-225 - GreenMtnMan
3) 1962 "Snow Boy" model 1817 by Lawn Boy - 33006

4) 1963 Ariens 10M-L35 - greatwhitebuffalo 
4) 1963 Snowbird S-226 - (engine date 5/20/63) Big Ed.

5) 1967 Ariens 10M5 - scrappy's Dad


*Oldest non-working Snowblowers:*

1) 1961 Snowbird S-224 - sscotsman

2) 1968 AMF Polar Bear - greatwhitebuffalo


----------



## 33006

Blue Hill said:


> Cool looking machine. It kind of looks like a cross between a lawn mower and a snow blower. Is the engine a two stroke? I seem to recall that Lawn Boy put two stroke engines on their lawn mowers.


Yes, it is a two -cycle motor. A cold weather version of their lawn mower motor, with an insulated hot air intake tube that preheated the air for the carburetor. Missing from mine is the chute crank handle control rod(to be fabricated) and ski that the wheels road on. I may try to make those also.


----------



## connecticut52

I created an account specifically to respond to this thread. 
Attached is a picture of my still working, still used 1960 REO. All original except for the shear pins and the chains, original spark plug. Been moving snow for 55 years.
Originally my grandfathers, was passed to my father, and then passed to me.
It needs a lot of attention and presents me with some interesting repairs at times, but is capable of destroying the yellow pages I forgot at the end of the driveway this fall.
I would have uploaded a movie of it in action but it is in the wrong format.


----------



## Grunt

Hello and welcome to the forum connecticut52. That is a great futuristic looking snow thrower. It looks like something George Jetson would have used.


----------



## scrappy

Thats cool!

I have no problem with being #6. 

ya all know dear old dad is 81 original owner and yes he still runs it hard


----------



## toroused

I had one of the Homko's pictured earlier. I must have had a later edition as the handle bars were different and were criss-crossed like the Snowbird. It once threw a full-size brick out of the chute - how I do not know. It somehow threw a louse brick that was on the edge of its path. It had a 3.5 HP Briggs and I stupidly ran it on low oil trying to finish off the final 10 minutes of a very long clean-up. I was unfortunately out of oil in the garage at the time. We referred to it as 'the tin man"...it weighed a ton and was nothing but chain and gear...


----------



## GreenMtnMan

I changed the Reo so we don't have to lay on our side to check it out.


----------



## connecticut52

Thanks for fixing the pic GreenMtnMan, I have attached a pic to this post so I may call upon you to do it again. Any case, attached is a pic of the REO without the cover, which by the way is a horrible design and to do any real repair work you have to remove the entire cover, 5 wing nuts and two handle covers. It also employs the use of a knuckle-busting spring/crank starter, no pull or electric start.
My wife says I'm crazy tinkering with it, just repaired the skid plate bolts I broke two storms ago and two weeks ago bought a 2006 Craftsman 5.5 24" to replace it, but just can't let the REO go.
It has a Tecumseh motor, not sure of anything beyond that.
If anyone is interested I could send additional pix.


----------



## BallyBill

1963 10ML60 before I installed working Gear Box...


----------



## db130

1962 10ML60D serial number 03698.


----------



## sscotsman

Time for an update! 

Updated, version 7. November 10, 2015.

*Oldest working Snowblowers:*

1) 1960 Ariens 45-10M - (Ariens 0609, Tecumseh 9724126) - motorhead64
1) 1960 REO - connecticut52

2) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - rnaude241 
2) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - (Tecumseh 0716977) SteelyTim 
2) 1961 Ariens 10M-L55 - WestminsterFJR

3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L35 - sscotsman 
3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60D - (Ariens 03698) - db130 
3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - (Ariens 08261) - SteelyTim 
3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - Ray 1962 10ML60 
3) 1962 Snowbird S-225 - GreenMtnMan
3) 1962 "Snow Boy" model 1817 by Lawn Boy - 33006

4) 1963 Ariens 10M-L35 - greatwhitebuffalo 
4) 1963 Ariens 10ML60 - BallyBill
4) 1963 Snowbird S-226 - (engine date 5/20/63) Big Ed.

5) 1967 Ariens 10M5 - scrappy's Dad


*Oldest non-working Snowblowers:*

1) 1961 Snowbird S-224 - sscotsman

2) 1968 AMF Polar Bear - greatwhitebuffalo


----------



## CarlB

1966/67 Montgomery Ward / Gilson 5hp 22" two stage. Picked it up last spring with a blown motor. Put a 6.5hp harbor freight on it and will test it out this winter. If i like it i will give it a nice paint job.


----------



## SteelyTim

I'm still on the list! Yay me 

Did a head gasket and auger rebuild on the '62, she's ready for the season 

I decided to shelve the motor on the '61....it was leaking gas like a sieve and was badly rusted. The only engine I have here that fit right is on it now....I pulled the 2.5 HP Briggs off my Cooper Clipper and stuck it on just for grins. I'll get another engine for it when one crosses my path.....


----------



## snoman110

Hey all
I hope I'm not too late to get in on this "oldest machine" contest but I've got a machine that was built by the Wm Bros boiler company probably pre 1950 before it was branded ESKA. I believe it was a prototype for them. Even the motor is a Kohler K90 and Kohler doesn't recognize the model number. 
I have pictures but I have no idea how to upload them.

Snoman110


----------



## sscotsman

snoman110 said:


> Hey all
> I hope I'm not too late to get in on this "oldest machine" contest but I've got a machine that was built by the Wm Bros boiler company probably pre 1950 before it was branded ESKA. I believe it was a prototype for them. Even the motor is a Kohler K90 and Kohler doesn't recognize the model number.
> I have pictures but I have no idea how to upload them.
> 
> Snoman110


Hey snoman,
sounds interesting! does it run?

if you like, you could email photos to:

sscotsman at yahoo dot com

and I could post them here for you.
Scot


----------



## snoman110

Hi Sscotsman
Yes it runs, It took awhile to get her pulse going again but I did it. 
Yes I will send you some pics of it.
Thank you
Snoman110


----------



## sscotsman

snoman110 said:


> Hi Sscotsman
> Yes it runs, It took awhile to get her pulse going again but I did it.
> Yes I will send you some pics of it.
> Thank you
> Snoman110


thanks, I got the pics! 
I will post them today or tomorrow..
scot


----------



## sscotsman

snoman110 said:


> Hey all
> I hope I'm not too late to get in on this "oldest machine" contest but I've got a machine that was built by the Wm Bros boiler company probably pre 1950 before it was branded ESKA. I believe it was a prototype for them. Even the motor is a Kohler K90 and Kohler doesn't recognize the model number.
> I have pictures but I have no idea how to upload them.
> 
> Snoman110


Here are the photos of Snoman's "WM. BROS BOILER & MFG. CO." snowblower!
thanks Snoman! 




























It's exact year has not yet been determined, but its before 1959, which makes it the new #1 oldest machine on the list! :wavetowel2:

This snowblower is also featured here:

The Gilson Snowblower Shop's Vintage Machine Showcase

and Snoman has a second WM Bros snowblower! very cool..

Trying to work out the exact model year..
Kohler introduced the K90 engine in 1952:

Kohler Engines: About

And the K90 was probably made until 1959, when it was replaced by the K91:

Kohler model years - SmokStak

So the engine was made between 1952 and 1959. (and by extension, so was the snowblower..if we assume the engine is original, and based on the matching paint and the "matching eras" of both the snowblower and the engine, it almost certainly is the original engine.)

These WM Bros snowblowers later became Eska snowblowers, probably after 1960.

Kohler later used a letter code for the year, but it seems this engine was made *before* that was in place! because this engine's serial number doesn't seem to match that pattern..Im going to post the engine tag photo on a Wheel Horse tractor forum I am also a member of..Wheel Horse was making garden tractors in the 50's, and they used Kohlers then..someone there might be able to put a model year to this engine..

thanks,
Scot


----------



## happycamper

Love this thread! I work in Minneapolis and have never heard of WM Bros Boiler and Mfg.


----------



## 69ariens

Cool blower snomans.


----------



## GAR

Not the oldest but certainly could be the ugliest my 1966 Simplicity.....And, yes it runs!


Snow coming to Michigan this weekend.......heck Ya!


----------



## Big Ed

GAR said:


> Not the oldest but certainly could be the ugliest my 1966 Simplicity.....And, yes it runs!
> 
> 
> Snow coming to Michigan this weekend.......heck Ya!



Heck Gar....all it needs is a wax job. :biggrin:

Great blower, a blast from the past snoman110.
Never heard of one of those, congratulations on having the oldest blower.:wavetowel2:


----------



## sscotsman

update! 
Updated, version 8. November 20, 2015.

*Oldest working Snowblowers:*

1) 1952 to 1959 "WM. BROS BOILER & MFG. CO." snowblower - snoman110
.......................(exact year uncertain, attempting to find out.)

2) 1960 Ariens 45-10M - (Ariens 0609, Tecumseh 9724126) - motorhead64
2) 1960 REO - connecticut52

3) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - rnaude241 
3) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - (Tecumseh 0716977) SteelyTim 
3) 1961 Ariens 10M-L55 - WestminsterFJR

4) 1962 Ariens 10M-L35 - sscotsman 
4) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60D - (Ariens 03698) - db130 
4) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - (Ariens 08261) - SteelyTim 
4) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - Ray 1962 10ML60 
4) 1962 Snowbird S-225 - GreenMtnMan
4) 1962 "Snow Boy" model 1817 by Lawn Boy - 33006

5) 1963 Snowbird S-226 - (engine date 5/20/63) Big Ed.
5) 1963 Ariens 10M-L35 - greatwhitebuffalo 
5) 1963 Ariens 10ML60 - BallyBill

6) 1966 Simplicity - GAR.

7) 1967 Ariens 10M5 - scrappy's Dad


*Oldest non-working Snowblowers:*

1) 1961 Snowbird S-224 - sscotsman

2) 1968 AMF Polar Bear - greatwhitebuffalo


----------



## topher5150

GAR said:


> Not the oldest but certainly could be the ugliest my 1966 Simplicity.....And, yes it runs!
> 
> 
> Snow coming to Michigan this weekend.......heck Ya!


My wife isn't to thrilled, but I can't wait to test out the blower with its new carb.


----------



## Koenig041

To my knowledge this blower is not on the forum. But a great working piece of equipment circa 1959. Worthy of a look.


----------



## CarlB

That old Gravley is sure working great no effort at all with all of that snow.


----------



## russkat

Koenig041 said:


> To my knowledge this blower is not on the forum. But a great working piece of equipment circa 1959. Worthy of a look.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19SMlf1KWMc


The last thing some of these people need is G.A.S. 
Gravely Acquisition Syndrome

That 6.6hp motor finds it's sweet spot and just chugs right along !


----------



## Snapper 524

Looks like I'm not even in the running but you can add my 1963 Ariens 10ML60D to the list of running machines.


----------



## Terrance

micah68kj said:


> Not real sure about this but it's possible the guy still has this if you're interested, Tim. I could have bought it a couple years ago for $100.


Now that Homko is really cool.


----------



## Terrance

33006 said:


> Hi Guys, I just saw this thread and I have a snowblower to add to the list of the living. It's a Snow Boy built by Lawn Boy. A 1962 Model 1817 with a motor tag showing Motor Model C17AA and Motor Serial 3058819 [email protected] Color: Flame Red


That is super-cool.


----------



## Terrance

connecticut52 said:


> I created an account specifically to respond to this thread.
> Attached is a picture of my still working, still used 1960 REO. All original except for the shear pins and the chains, original spark plug. Been moving snow for 55 years.
> Originally my grandfathers, was passed to my father, and then passed to me.
> It needs a lot of attention and presents me with some interesting repairs at times, but is capable of destroying the yellow pages I forgot at the end of the driveway this fall.
> I would have uploaded a movie of it in action but it is in the wrong format.


Whoa! That's like the Darth Vader of snow blowers. _Very _interesting.


----------



## G_P

Oldest non running: 1962 Ariens 10ML55














The above photos were taken from the Craigslist ad I bought the unit from.















I just bought this unit off of Craigslist for $25. One of the ratchet hubs is falling apart, the aluminum U-joint on the chute control rod is snapped, and the carb needs to be majorly cleaned. Carb was full of black tar and the bowl was full of bright green 2 stroke fuel:facepalm_zpsdj194qh

Oldest running: 1963 Ariens 10ML60D















This unit is one I have semi restored. Sadly I lost the pics of it after restoration when my phone died. It worked great blowing about 10" of snow, but halfway through doing the driveway the engine governor went all crazy. With no load the motor would over rev and scream and when under load blowing snow it would bog badly. That motor has been pulled and temporarily replaced with a Harbor Freight 6.5hp OHV motor.


----------



## cranman

*1946 Gravely*

Before I got the snowblower bug ...I was a Gravely nut. I've got several pre 1950 L, LI and LS models.....the 1946 L with gear reduction wheels is the best for throwing snow. I've got several square chute blowers for it ...no idea of the vintage, and a more modern round chute one that can be thrown from either side from the early seventies.....I use that on on my Kohler 12 hp powered one. I'd take photos, but they are all buried in the back of one of my Steel storage containers.....


----------



## AL-

GAR said:


> Not the oldest but certainly could be the ugliest my 1966 Simplicity.....And, yes it runs!
> 
> 
> Snow coming to Michigan this weekend.......heck Ya!


I like the looks of these and am thinking of picking up one. How does the tractor work? , my waterwheel 1970 sno-away version is 3 speed gears.


----------



## Mooner

I have 2 snowblowers. The much older is the classic S-200, bought in 1979 in Warren, Ohio. Still works great, even with a few zip ties holding it together. Lol


----------



## Geno

my trusty old 78/79 Ariens 32". Doesn't miss a beat


----------



## scrappy

My fathers trusty '67 Ariens is all set to go for another winter.

He is the original owner 82 yrs young and god willing he is ready to use it.


----------



## sscotsman

update! 
Version 9. October 19, 2016.

*Oldest working Snowblowers:*

1) 1952 to 1959 "WM. BROS BOILER & MFG. CO." snowblower - snoman110
.......................(exact year uncertain, attempting to find out.)

2) 1960 Ariens 45-10M - (Ariens 0609, Tecumseh 9724126) - motorhead64
2) 1960 REO - connecticut52

3) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - rnaude241 
3) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - (Tecumseh 0716977) SteelyTim 
3) 1961 Ariens 10M-L55 - WestminsterFJR

4) 1962 Ariens 10M-L35 - sscotsman 
4) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60D - (Ariens 03698) - db130 
4) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - (Ariens 08261) - SteelyTim 
4) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - Ray 1962 10ML60 
4) 1962 Snowbird S-225 - GreenMtnMan
4) 1962 "Snow Boy" model 1817 by Lawn Boy - 33006

5) 1963 Snowbird S-226 - (engine date 5/20/63) Big Ed.
5) 1963 Ariens 10M-L35 - greatwhitebuffalo 
5) 1963 Ariens 10ML60 - BallyBill
5) 1963 Ariens 10ML60D - Snapper 524
5) 1963 Ariens 10ML60D - G_P

6) 1966 Simplicity - GAR.

7) 1967 Ariens 10M5 - scrappy's Dad


*Oldest non-working Snowblowers:*

1) 1953 Homko - (Briggs tag data: type:105872 serial: 316520) - hsblowersfan

2) 1960 Ariens 10M - hsblowersfan
2) 1960 REO - hsblowersfan

3) 1961 Snowbird S-224 - sscotsman

4) 1962 Ariens 10ML55 - G_P

5) 1968 AMF Polar Bear - greatwhitebuffalo


----------



## sscotsman

cranman said:


> Before I got the snowblower bug ...I was a Gravely nut. I've got several pre 1950 L, LI and LS models.....the 1946 L with gear reduction wheels is the best for throwing snow. I've got several square chute blowers for it ...no idea of the vintage, and a more modern round chute one that can be thrown from either side from the early seventies.....I use that on on my Kohler 12 hp powered one. I'd take photos, but they are all buried in the back of one of my Steel storage containers.....


Cranman,
I havent added your 1946 Gravely to the list yet, but it could be a contender for the #1 spot! 
On the first post in this thread I said:




> 3. and, also in the interest of "we cant count everything" how about: original engine for the "operating" category.
> otherwise, we will have ten different lists! my interest would be to find the oldest original machine that is still working, and probably most people would be interested in seeing that too..


I didnt specify "original bucket" as well as "original engine"..but my intention was "lets try to have it as original as possible, including original engine"..
should that also apply to original bucket in the case of the older machines with interchangeable attachments? such as the Gravelys?
of course, 95% of the time there would be no way to know if a Gravely snowblower attachment is in fact "original" to the tractor..
but it should at least be "same era"..within reason..
its a grey area! open to debate..but a 1940's or 50's tractor with a 1970's or 80's blower attachment wouldn't really be "complete or original" IMO..
thoughts anyone?

Scot


----------



## YSHSfan

*1953 Homko Snowblower*

I would like to add my non-working (as of now, I will do my best to make it operational) 1953 (year established by its Briggs and Stratton engine tag).
I also have a non-working 1960 Ariens 10M and a non-working 1960 (I was told it is a 1960) REO snowblower.










I will eventually upload pictures of the Ariens and the REO.


----------



## sscotsman

hsblowersfan said:


> I would like to add my non-working (as of now, I will do my best to make it operational) 1953 (year established by its Briggs and Stratton engine tag).


Sweet! 
i will update the list I posted earlier today (a few posts up) rather than make a new one..
thanks,
Scot


----------



## Jackmels

Not Working, Belongs to a Friend, Bill Moscairello


----------



## Dannoman

YSHSfan said:


> I would like to add my non-working (as of now, I will do my best to make it operational) 1953 (year established by its Briggs and Stratton engine tag).
> I also have a non-working 1960 Ariens 10M and a non-working 1960 (I was told it is a 1960) REO snowblower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will eventually upload pictures of the Ariens and the REO.


That's amazing! Did you ever get it to run again?


----------



## MassSnowblower

Here is my 1958 Snowbird model FB it is working, still has the original spark plug under its plug protector. First model of the snowbird snowblower and the only one that has been seen on the internet at least.


----------



## MassSnowblower

Here is my Homko I forget what year it is. It is also a runner. I will check the year later.


----------



## YSHSfan

Dannoman said:


> That's amazing! Did you ever get it to run again?


Not yet. But I may spend some time on it as I think it'll be nice to see it running and working again.... :smile2:


----------



## Dannoman

YSHSfan said:


> Not yet. But I may spend some time on it as I think it'll be nice to see it running and working again.... :smile2:


Cool! The old dragon deserves to breathe fire once again!


----------



## sscotsman

update! 
Version 10. January 22, 2018

*Oldest working Snowblowers:*

1) 1946 Gravely Model L - cranman

2) 1958 Snowbird model FB - MassSnowblower

3) 1952 to 1959 "WM. BROS BOILER & MFG. CO." snowblower - snoman110
.......................(exact year uncertain, attempting to find out.)

4) 1960 Ariens 45-10M - (Ariens 0609, Tecumseh 9724126) - motorhead64
4) 1960 REO - connecticut52

5) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - rnaude241 
5) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - (Tecumseh 0716977) SteelyTim 
5) 1961 Ariens 10M-L55 - WestminsterFJR

6) 1962 Ariens 10M-L35 - sscotsman 
6) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60D - (Ariens 03698) - db130 
6) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - (Ariens 08261) - SteelyTim 
6) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - Ray 1962 10ML60 
6) 1962 Snowbird S-225 - GreenMtnMan
6) 1962 "Snow Boy" model 1817 by Lawn Boy - 33006

7) 1963 Snowbird S-226 - (engine date 5/20/63) Big Ed.
7) 1963 Ariens 10M-L35 - greatwhitebuffalo 
7) 1963 Ariens 10ML60 - BallyBill
7) 1963 Ariens 10ML60D - Snapper 524
7) 1963 Ariens 10ML60D - G_P

8) 1966 Simplicity - GAR.

9) 1967 Ariens 10M5 - scrappy's Dad


*Oldest non-working Snowblowers:*

1) 1953 Homko - (Briggs tag data: type:105872 serial: 316520) - YSHSfan

2) 1960 Ariens 10M - YSHSfan
2) 1960 REO - YSHSfan

3) 1961 Snowbird S-224 - sscotsman

4) 1962 Ariens 10ML55 - G_P

5) 1968 AMF Polar Bear - greatwhitebuffalo


----------



## DriverRider

Here is my working all original even tires 1963 SnowBird S263. Flick the lever forward to go and pull back for reverse which leaves your hands free and clear.:smile2: So simple.


----------



## Sid

I'll let my signature speak for itself. Yeah they need a little TLC once in a while, and sometimes major improvements.
Sid


----------



## scrappy

sscotsman said:


> update!
> Version 10. January 22, 2018
> 
> *Oldest working Snowblowers:*
> 
> 1) 1946 Gravely Model L - cranman
> 
> 2) 1958 Snowbird model FB - MassSnowblower
> 
> 3) 1952 to 1959 "WM. BROS BOILER & MFG. CO." snowblower - snoman110
> .......................(exact year uncertain, attempting to find out.)
> 
> 4) 1960 Ariens 45-10M - (Ariens 0609, Tecumseh 9724126) - motorhead64
> 4) 1960 REO - connecticut52
> 
> 5) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - rnaude241
> 5) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - (Tecumseh 0716977) SteelyTim
> 5) 1961 Ariens 10M-L55 - WestminsterFJR
> 
> 6) 1962 Ariens 10M-L35 - sscotsman
> 6) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60D - (Ariens 03698) - db130
> 6) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - (Ariens 08261) - SteelyTim
> 6) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - Ray 1962 10ML60
> 6) 1962 Snowbird S-225 - GreenMtnMan
> 6) 1962 "Snow Boy" model 1817 by Lawn Boy - 33006
> 
> 7) 1963 Snowbird S-226 - (engine date 5/20/63) Big Ed.
> 7) 1963 Ariens 10M-L35 - greatwhitebuffalo
> 7) 1963 Ariens 10ML60 - BallyBill
> 7) 1963 Ariens 10ML60D - Snapper 524
> 7) 1963 Ariens 10ML60D - G_P
> 
> 8) 1966 Simplicity - GAR.
> 
> 9) 1967 Ariens 10M5 - scrappy's Dad
> 
> 
> *Oldest non-working Snowblowers:*
> 
> 1) 1953 Homko - (Briggs tag data: type:105872 serial: 316520) - YSHSfan
> 
> 2) 1960 Ariens 10M - YSHSfan
> 2) 1960 REO - YSHSfan
> 
> 3) 1961 Snowbird S-224 - sscotsman
> 
> 4) 1962 Ariens 10ML55 - G_P
> 
> 5) 1968 AMF Polar Bear - greatwhitebuffalo


My dad is still original owner. We no longer allow him to use it, due to his health. My nephew runs it now, but only as a clean up after the plow service has been to the house. I'm 90 miles away so no chance of me running it. Still starts on 2 pulls.


----------



## BeerGhost

add my 64 i think 10ML60 to the list.
all original as far as I know.


----------



## sscotsman

update! 
Version 11. January 1, 2019

*Oldest working Snowblowers:*

1) 1946 Gravely Model L - cranman

2) 1958 Snowbird model FB - MassSnowblower

3) 1952 to 1959 "WM. BROS BOILER & MFG. CO." snowblower - snoman110
.......................(exact year uncertain, attempting to find out.)

4) 1960 Ariens 45-10M - (Ariens 0609, Tecumseh 9724126) - motorhead64
4) 1960 REO - connecticut52

5) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - rnaude241 
5) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - (Tecumseh 0716977) SteelyTim 
5) 1961 Ariens 10M-L55 - WestminsterFJR

6) 1962 Ariens 10M-L35 - sscotsman 
6) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60D - (Ariens 03698) - db130 
6) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - (Ariens 08261) - SteelyTim 
6) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - Ray 1962 10ML60 
6) 1962 Snowbird S-225 - GreenMtnMan
6) 1962 "Snow Boy" model 1817 by Lawn Boy - 33006

7) 1963 Snowbird S-226 - (engine date 5/20/63) Big Ed.
7) 1963 Ariens 10M-L35 - greatwhitebuffalo 
7) 1963 Ariens 10ML60 - BallyBill
7) 1963 Ariens 10ML60D - Snapper 524
7) 1963 Ariens 10ML60D - G_P
7) 1963 Snowbird S-263 - DriverRider

8) 1964 Ariens 10ML60 - BeerGhost

9) 1966 Simplicity - GAR.
9) 1966 Sears/Murray 26" - Sid

10) 1967 Ariens 10M5 - scrappy's Dad


*Oldest non-working Snowblowers:*

1) 1953 Homko - (Briggs tag data: type:105872 serial: 316520) - YSHSfan

2) 1960 Ariens 10M - YSHSfan
2) 1960 REO - YSHSfan

3) 1961 Snowbird S-224 - sscotsman

4) 1962 Ariens 10ML55 - G_P

5) 1968 AMF Polar Bear - greatwhitebuffalo


----------



## oldschool77

I have a 1961 Lazy-Boy Alaskan and a 1968 Toro Snowhound not currently running. Have owned maybe half a dozen Snowbirds currently with a 262 with drive issues


----------



## oldschool77




----------



## oldschool77

This will be mine Sunday! I saw a twin on here also from CT we will have to get together lol for an REO meet lol


----------



## Northeast Dave

oldschool77 said:


> View attachment 173711


I had one of those, then the engine blew and I give it away. Great machine, very unsafe, but great machine.


----------



## frutiger

sscotsman said:


> Updated, version 5:
> 
> *Oldest working Snowblowers:*
> 
> 1) 1960 Ariens 45-10M - (Ariens 0609, Tecumseh 9724126) - motorhead64
> 
> 2) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - rnaude241
> 2) 1961 Ariens 10M-L35 - (Tecumseh 0716977) SteelyTim
> 
> 3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L35 - sscotsman
> 3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - Ray 1962 10ML60
> 3) 1962 Ariens 10M-L60 - (Ariens 08261) - SteelyTim
> 3) 1962 Snowbird S-225 - GreenMtnMan
> 
> 4) 1963 Ariens 10M-L35 - greatwhitebuffalo
> 4) 1963 Snowbird S-226 - (engine date 5/20/63) Big Ed.
> 
> 5) 1967 Ariens 10M5 - scrappy's Dad
> 
> 
> *Oldest non-working Snowblowers:*
> 
> 1) 1961 Snowbird S-224 - sscotsman
> 
> 2) 1968 AMF Polar Bear - greatwhitebuffalo


 !955 "SNOW BOY" LAWN BOY ENGINE - frutiger


----------



## Big Ed

frutiger said:


> !955 "SNOW BOY" LAWN BOY ENGINE - frutiger


Pictures please?


----------



## frutiger

1955 "SNOW BOY" in use for 65 years by a 87 year old


----------



## tabora

frutiger said:


> 1955 "SNOW BOY"


I just HAD to look that up... Says that it was called the "Snow-Boy" until 1963 and then the "Lawn-Boy Snow Thrower" thereafter.

On the Toro site (they acquired the entities that became Lawn-Boy in 1952), they say:
*1951:*Toro enters the snow blower business with the introduction of the industrial-grade Snow Boy. The first Toro homeowner snow blower, the Snow Hound, is introduced the following year.​


----------



## Big Ed

They made the chute gear to last on that ! 
What color was it a light tan or more like a bronze?


----------



## Mattostatic

1953 (Sept-Oct according to Briggs SN 276269) Toro Snow Hound. Not Running....yet(ish)


----------

